# Potato Field Geese



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

What's the deal with all the geese in these fields? I've been hunting an area with a lot of potato field for a few years and never noticed as many large flocks of geese (100+) using these fields as in the past. Are they there to eat or rest? Are they eating small pieces that get cut up in the machinery?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a friend that lives in an area that grows a lot of spuds.He said that there are many small ones that went through the machinery this year and the honkers are really feasting on them.He also said that cover was minimal and might be tough to hunt.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks Mallard. Not much cover at all to hunt those birds. We just laughed thinking about trying to hide in the dirt. Can you say gun jam?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've noticed the same thing. It could create some problems!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Down in TX, when I use to hunt there for waterfowl, most days we would take a couple of shovels along and quickly dig several shallow person-size pits to lay in and then cover ourselves with vegetation - and it worked remarkably well on geese (light and dark). And that was before the proliferation of all the layout/down blinds.

In NW Texas, the best hunting there is in harvested peanuts fields! I have seen the video and it is unbelievable!

I realize that to try and dig a shallow pit in frozen ground is not always feasible but it would be easy right now.

Just make sure you shovel the dirt back into the depressions you dig or you could upset the farmers!!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

This one is easy. Find all the leftover potatoes in the field and put one in every strap on your layout blind.. Man what a pile of potatoes!! :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Bring the deep fryer with to make some fries while waiting for the birds. :jammin: :jammin:

I love that banana guy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

:withstupid:  Only from MN!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GP, you sure that wasn't a field of beets you saw them feeding in? :wink:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Smalls, I was out scouting last night and I think I saw just that...

I'm a northwestern ND boy now making a living in the valley so I'm still learning all the new crops! :lol:

They don't grow tators and beets out West - :wink:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Doggone it! Now I have 400 pounds of potato decoys that will have to sit at home when I come up next weekend!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I heard next year that the GHG decoys were going to come with cut seed potatoes instead of corn cobs, cool huh!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't know if the geese like the beets or there just lazy but i've seen many times where the moorhead sh*# pond geese land on top of the beet piles to feed.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

what does a potato field look like?

mark


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

black


----------

